# EWHO Diamond Disk Space



## mjsalam (Aug 30, 2020)

In the interest of disk space is there an easy way to be selective about which Mic positions are installed for EWHO? TIA.


----------



## Kent (Aug 30, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> In the interest of disk space is there an easy way to be selective about which Mic positions are installed for EWHO? TIA.


Not that I am aware of. I think it's all or nothing


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 30, 2020)

You can go in the sample folders and delete the respective mics.

Cl = Close
Ma = Main
etc


----------



## gst98 (Aug 30, 2020)

You can delete mic positions afterwards, but you can't select which ones to install in the first place.


----------

